# R3-SL Headset?



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Just purchased a 2008 Cervelo R3-SL frame that I am going to build up with Campy. Have and Easton EC90 fork for the frame and want to make sure I get the right headset. Can you please suggest the proper headset? I believe the frame came originally with an FSA IS-2 headset, correct? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Nobody knows? Thanks anyway, back to the Bianchi forum.


----------

